# Weird burn in ring



## ProfessorKaos64 (Jan 5, 2013)

I get this small .30 inch ring in the top right quadrant when looking at a certain grey color on either AOKP or CM10, so its not just* the rom. Maybe its a weird thing with the GS III and custom roms right now. When I'm on the stock ROM from VZW, I do NOT get any ring anywhere on screen tests... Any ideas?


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

If it looks like black inky stuff on a background, I have noticed in it low light. I have several inky looking spots in the same spot each time.


----------



## ProfessorKaos64 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yea its always low light, but its a small ring, size of maybe a generic advil (circle). [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]And ONLY on custom ROMs for some reason, thanks for the reply though.[/background]


----------



## ProfessorKaos64 (Jan 5, 2013)

.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I get this too. It's in greys, like when first booting phone or when certain apps use a grey color.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh God, don't tell any Apple fans...they'll never let this one go


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you talking about the spots when viewing a full black screen? It's a problem with all amoled screens, it's an inconsistency in the manufacturing process. You might have none, you might have a ton bit it's only noticeable in rate circumstances where it wouldn't matter much anyways.

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------

